# Loft Built



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

*Loft Build*

Hello All! Im new here. Been reading for a while and learning a lot from everyone. Trying to get back in the hobby. Got two pairs of Racing/homers and two chicks from a local club member.
Anyway, here's the loft I built. its 7ft X 10ft. Three 4X4 sliders on the very bottom(laying on concrete bocks).
Just doing the final touch ups now. 

Mike


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Framed the landing pad/small aviary.., I know it's kinda low... but my dogs do not tolerate cats or any land crawling varmints around.
I could always bring it up someday


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

and the Belgian door I just built today.. 16X10 opening.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

and the pull out poop trays made of PVC thin boards.


----------



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow! I love the design of your loft! It's amazing! 
*trying not to be jealous*


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

UzbekFancier said:


> Wow! I love the design of your loft! It's amazing!
> *trying not to be jealous*


Ditto! it is well designed from what I see!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Nice job really, like the poop trays of PVC easy to scape and wash.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

UzbekFancier said:


> Wow! I love the design of your loft! It's amazing!
> *trying not to be jealous*





LUCKYT said:


> Ditto! it is well designed from what I see!





chayi said:


> Nice job really, like the poop trays of PVC easy to scape and wash.


Thanks Uzbek, Lucky & Chay for the kind words!
I still have lots of work to do to make it comfortable to the flyers


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Finished the drop trap today. *Here they are in action.* It literally took them less than a minute to figure the door themselves. 

http://youtu.be/cDa8K0NlX3A


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Nice job, I have barb on mine and the more i see those drop traps the more I like them your loft looks very nice there mike good job.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

YES! drop traps are the way to go, they feel comfortable, have confidence going through them. much better than bobs.............


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

chayi said:


> Nice job, I have barb on mine and the more i see those drop traps the more I like them your loft looks very nice there mike good job.





LUCKYT said:


> YES! drop traps are the way to go, they feel comfortable, have confidence going through them. much better than bobs.............


Thanks Gents 👍


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Installed the trap I built


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Built the doors tonight.. here's the first one.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

YBs outings. 
Notice I put 1/2 X 1/2 wire fence under the loft to prevent varmints. *Also behind that wire(under the loft) is the black cloth net(mesh) *that I used to use on my Purple Martin to prevent snakes and mouse.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

the home owners...Breeders


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW Very nice. They look like they will do good for you. From what I see they have real Quality in their Blood.......
You will do good.......Again WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Birds look awesome and loft too, great job hope 2015 brings you much joy with your birds


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> WOW Very nice. They look like they will do good for you. From what I see they have real Quality in their Blood.......
> You will do good.......Again WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lucky T, Thanks for the kind words. I have three pairs of breeders. 2 pairs are mine and the 3rd pair are a loaner from the club President. He's helping me out to in starting my loft.
BTW, nice website you have. You have some good readings and tips. I learned a lot from just browsing your site. Thanks for shering.



chayi said:


> Birds look awesome and loft too, great job hope 2015 brings you much joy with your birds


Thanks Chayi! Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Finished all the last 6 nest boxes today... if you notice I made the fronts foldable for widowhood and/or caring for growing chicks while having their second sets of eggs.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Mike! for this lovely thread. Step by step you showed how you make a loft. Your loft is nice, spacious, convenient and safe for birds. You've done a cool job! You're an engineer,this shows. Congrats and best of luck for the new set up and birds.

Looking forward to see more pics and hear from you about birds' success.
May this new year2015 bring success to you, your family and your birds. I enjoyed your thread a lot.

Holy ..... That snake. Its a big one. What did you do about it? Does it still roam around your loft?
Sorry if I missed it


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

May I ask what sorta wood did you use for the structure and boxes?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

And Thank you for the Kind words...I really enjoy working on the Website.
I Love your Nest box set up.
I have been doing this a long time but my loft always looks like a slum, lol...
If you Fly like you design and build, you will be one heck of a competitor.


----------



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratz on your new loft. It looks really awesome. May I ask how much did it cost overall to make your new loft?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice loft Looks good, wuts the deal with the snake in the mesh is it real?


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Pollo70 said:


> Nice loft Looks good, wuts the deal with the snake in the mesh is it real?


I used to care for Purple Martins, and their gourd(houses) racks I have to protect from snakes constantly. as you can see from these pix, rat snakes, which we have a lot here in southern VA, will climb straight poles with no problems. 
and one of the most effective snake deterrent is this fine mesh net used for gardens.

So I put that same material surrounding under the loft



These are not my gourd racks above .. I just want to show how the netting is installed on the bottom of the poles.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Thanks Mike! for this lovely thread. Step by step you showed how you make a loft. Your loft is nice, spacious, convenient and safe for birds. You've done a cool job! You're an engineer,this shows. ..... That snake. Its a big one. What did you do about it? Does it still roam around your loft? Sorry if I missed it


Thanks for the kind words Jass! we have a lot of those rat snakes here in southern VA.



Jass SamOplay said:


> May I ask what sorta wood did you use for the structure and boxes?


Structure is multiple kinds. Bottom/flooring framing has to be treated lumber. Wall framing are the regular studs. walls are T1-11. Nest boxes framing is just pine and the dowels are the ones from homedepot.



LUCKYT said:


> And Thank you for the Kind words...I really enjoy working on the Website.
> ...


I kuje yur views on winter caring and the misconception on "drafts". :thumbup:



yang_fla0vr said:


> Congratz on your new loft. It looks really awesome. May I ask how much did it cost overall to make your new loft?


The loft alone is probably around $900. It was a long debate for me between buying a kit shed from homedepot or lowes and modifying it. But they have inferior material for how I want mine built. Then theres a lot of custom builders here in our area.. but they want a lot of $$$.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

good job on the loft,congrats.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting back Mike. Ok! I used Mango and Eucalyptus wood in making some perch boxes which is easily available here. Dried Mango wood(timber) is heavy and doesn't smell when it gets wet like cidar or other types but it gives away if more nails are used on it.. So I was asking if there's another cheap sort of wood that can be used since you're good at it.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

carrera mike said:


> I used to care for Purple Martins, and their gourd(houses) racks I have to protect from snakes constantly. as you can see from these pix, rat snakes, which we have a lot here in southern VA, will climb straight poles with no problems.
> and one of the most effective snake deterrent is this fine mesh net used for gardens.
> 
> So I put that same material surrounding under the loft
> ...


Gotcha Thanks for sharing


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic loft ....love it !


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I like your loft design with pull out boards for easy cleaning, the drop trap, and the nest boxes with screen floor and split nestfronts. I was wondering why at the top front just under the roof, your highest part is closed. I feel it should be opened about 4" from the top and accross the full length to allow warm air to escape. This is just an observation I have made. As I'm sure you know proper ventilation is of great importance. Again I like your loft design and it's additions. Yours in sport - Nick..


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Greek Boy said:


> I like your loft design with pull out boards for easy cleaning, the drop trap, and the nest boxes with screen floor and split nestfronts. I was wondering why at the top front just under the roof, your highest part is closed. I feel it should be opened about 4" from the top and accross the full length to allow warm air to escape. This is just an observation I have made. As I'm sure you know proper ventilation is of great importance. Again I like your loft design and it's additions. Yours in sport - Nick..


Good eyes GB/Nick  Those are removable insulated covers. Its dead of winter here, but when it starts to get warmer, theyre coming off.. those are easily removable. Both front and back of the loft has them to promote good ventilation.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

question, where will all your young go in the future?? 

That is indeed a cool breeders loft great ideas for simple nest front's too (I'm gonna steal your idea) but really soon the young will need to be put in another loft especially if your gonna race em. No sarcasm intended just wondering.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

*late entry: Got all windows from Habitat for humanity(thrift shop).. 4 brand new Double Hung, Made in USA windows for $30 each!*










*Made the door with 1X4 and the T1-11 ply sidings*


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Got another pair from our club Pres. Both of them placed 2nd thru 6th several times on 200, 300 mile races for 2012 & 2013. The female also placed 6th on 500 mile day race.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Feeding time

http://youtu.be/qPF3VqUAQw8

and hand feeding the young ones

http://youtu.be/upD0enTphPY


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

heeler said:


> question, where will all your young go in the future??
> 
> That is indeed a cool breeders loft great ideas for simple nest front's too (I'm gonna steal your idea) but really soon the young will need to be put in another loft especially if your gonna race em. No sarcasm intended just wondering.


 I know, I have to build 2 more of these lofts someday


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

First Born(hatch) of Carrera Loft.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Congrats on your first ever hatch.
Way to go... Carrera Loft is gonna live up with squeaks soon.
New pair looks very promising above,g'luck...


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Nice job! Got me beat by a week my first 2015 are suppose to hatch sometime next week looking forward to a good year.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Congrats on your first ever hatch.
> Way to go... Carrera Loft is gonna live up with squeaks soon.
> New pair looks very promising above,g'luck...


Thanks! so stoked with these first born  Im sure you guys know the feeling when you had yours many many moons ago


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Cogratulations on the loft and babies.

It's the same feeling all the time . Can't wait to see them fly.


----------



## keniyano (Jan 6, 2012)

I love it! I would like to have one the same my own.


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

Make sure to get some auto poop cleaning system btw nice work


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Like the loft setup....But what`s that THING with the big mouth open ?? hahahahahaha!!! 
It looks pissed off.....Alamo


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Alamo said:


> Like the loft setup....But what`s that THING with the big mouth open ?? hahahahahaha!!!
> It looks pissed off.....Alamo




Thanks! 
Here are the first born. taken 4 days ago.. they have filled the nest bow, now with their size


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute with full crops.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

So adorable they are,thanks for sharing Mike!
You keep things pretty clean, I can feel your commitment for pigeons


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

sdymacz said:


> Cogratulations on the loft and babies.
> 
> It's the same feeling all the time . Can't wait to see them fly.





keniyano said:


> I love it! I would like to have one the same my own.





SnRadcliffe said:


> Make sure to get some auto poop cleaning system btw nice work





Jay3 said:


> Very cute with full crops.





Jass SamOplay said:


> So adorable they are,thanks for sharing Mike!
> You keep things pretty clean, I can feel your commitment for pigeons


Thanks all! Here's a pix when it was still being built and first 2 pairs arrived surveying their new home..


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Taken last Sunday 1st Feb.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

They look nice! Birds must be enjoying in their brand new loft.

The loft looks fancy and beautiful. You must be taking pride in watching it, "I built it"


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey, very nice loft you made and it looks like it is spacious! Could you please tell me the dimensions of those belgian trap doors? What is the lean angle and width and height of it. You had plans of it or just made it by yourself? Seems that I can't find anything on google almighty


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

*Young Birds Training On The Drop Trap*

vIDEO CLIP OF Young birds training on the drop trap this morning

http://youtu.be/8KbmIPBhizc


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

dvarx said:


> Hey, very nice loft you made and it looks like it is spacious! Could you please tell me the dimensions of those belgian trap doors? What is the lean angle and width and height of it. You had plans of it or just made it by yourself? Seems that I can't find anything on google almighty


Trap Opening is 16.5" wide X 6" tall. Spacing between dowels is 4". In the pix below, the *opening*(*not the edge of the wood*) is 16.5. I put the lines on the wrong plane.


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

Posting a photo with dimensions helped a lot as with text I almost made it wrong  Thank you!


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's my on going 2ND LOFT BUILD. itll be 3 sections for YB OBC & OBH

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/2nd-loft-build-75967.html


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Two of my breeders. Cock is already 8 yrs old. I let them out several times now and I'm glad they're staying and not flying back to their original owners loft. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## dvarx (Jan 30, 2015)

lovely ones  how long did you keep them in this loft for them to stay?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nice birds!!!
If they're not trained they might not home back but if they're trained they might go back to their birth loft. Homers are known to home back even after 5-10 years. In first few free flyings they may pretend sticking around the new loft but when they open up, they home back to their birth loft.
Have you tossed them from far?


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

dvarx said:


> lovely ones  how long did you keep them in this loft for them to stay?


Thanks 👍😎 I've had them since Dec and started letting them out and tossing them a month ago. So 4 months. 



Jass SamOplay said:


> Nice birds!!!
> If they're not trained they might not home back but if they're trained they might go back to their birth loft. Homers are known to home back even after 5-10 years. In first few free flyings they may pretend sticking around the new loft but when they open up, they home back to their birth loft.
> Have you tossed them from far?


I see. yeah i'm not sure if the Cock has been trained he has a Canadian Union band. He could barely fly with his weight. He's on the big/fat side. But the hen has Champed a couple of years in a row. I am surprised too that she staying. I have tossed her a couple of times as far as 25 miles.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That's cool. Test her and then breed her to get more champs. Good Luck!


----------

